
Why Linode moved to KVM - nreece
http://www.itworld.com/article/2937714/cloud-computing/why-linode-moved-to-kvm.html
======
rubynodepython
Hope that mess of a rack behind the guy in the photo isn't part of their
hosting infrastructure...

